# adenomyosis



## vicxcx1986 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi.. wonder if anyone can offer some advice..

After weeks and months of on going bleeding, blood test, and scans, tablets, etc... i have know been told that i have adenomyosis...  i have read up on it  and and am now worried that this will effect my fertility in the future... i have been advised to visit my g.p and go on the contraceptive pill to help with the bleeding, and all though an not ready to start again just yet a dont want to spend to much time not trying... there said they will do another scan in a months time to see if it the looks the same or has went back to normal or settled down... and this is a result of the surgery ERPC... this was why a never wanted the surgery in the first place... i just feel so confused and worried by this... As the issue lay with my partner and i didnt have any problems until this..  has anyone else been told there have adenomyosis?? Any advice would be great... thanx..


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There is load of information on the sticky in the Uterine and cervical section.

I have adenomyosis and it has never really been raised as an issue that affects my fertility. Also, unless you have had treatment for fibroids it's very unlikely to be linked to any surgery you have had. It's basically been explained to me as being an inconvenience to my life (e.g. Pain and bleeding that i have to put up with unless i want to go on hormonal contraceptive) more than a problem affecting my fertility.

Good luck xxx


----------



## vicxcx1986 (Jun 26, 2011)

I had a surgical procedure for a miscarriage that was back in march and i have been bleeding none stop since i have had scans, blood test done, medication etc.. everytime just getting sent home only to find my sel back at the hospital still bleeding weeks later..  but today the doctor said it was adenomyosis and that could be why the womb and muscle round the womb have not went back to normal.. a never had this before surgery as i was having IVF treatmentand it would of been picked up and discuss then,  and i did do some research on google and its say can occur after surgery... and some studies shown that it may contribute to infertility. As I have only just been diagnosed  I don't know how server it is, I have appointment am my clinic at the beginning of June so a will be discussing and trying to find out more.. I am still bleeding but a think it could just be my period easing off, well a hope as im sick of bleeding.. I just don't know what to expect..

Cloudy-how does it affect you? do u have irregular bleeding or periods?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have replied to your post on the Uterine and cervical section:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

Xxx


----------

